# Going to Egypt with an insulin pump?!?



## Gregstars (May 9, 2013)

Hi, I am 29 and have been a diabetic (type1) since 1995. I am currently
controlling my diabetes via an insulin pump as I have been doing for the
last 3 years. 
I have a holiday booked to visit the Red Sea in June and have been wondering
if due to the expected temperature out there (around 30 - 40 oC) will my
insulin in the pump still be effective? Would anyone recommend me returning
to using my pens (and the 4-5 injection regime) or should the pump be ok to
continue to use, I wondered if anybody had been through anything similar? 
Thanks for your time.
Greg


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Gregstars.

You'll have to keep both insulin in use (in pump) and spare (in room) cool. Personally, I'd keep pump cool by ensuring it stays in shade - especially if you disconnect to go swimming - by insulating in clothing etc inside a light coloured bag. 

Some people favour Frio pouches, but I've never used for my insulin cartridges, even when travelling for up to 4 months at a time in Costa Rica, Chile, Ecuador, Morocco etc. I've found a cheap stainless steel vaccuum flask better, as it gives better protection against knocks and vibration etc, as well as keeping cool, refilling with cool water when available. The only time I don't carry water in flask is for passing through airport security. If there's a fridge in your hotel room, that's great. If not, then place insulin in the shade / coolest part of room, then wrap cartridge / vial in a wet cloth, dangling in a bowl of water, so that it continues to evapourate and remove heat.


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Copepod said:


> .If there's a fridge in your hotel room, that's great. ...



A point to note about fridges is that some members in the past have reported that the fridge either didn't work and the insulin got warm, or the fridge was too cold and the insulin froze! So it might be worth taking a fridge thermometer along also to be on the safe side


----------



## Phil65 (May 30, 2013)

I've just returned from a holiday in Hong Kong and Thailand, at times my insulin did get very warm, temp was in the high 30s I have also been in Egypt when the temp was 42!! I found that trying to keep it in the shade was best, placing under a towel when swimming.....but more importantly test,test and test....any unexpected highs change the set. I kept my insulin supplies in my hotel room with the aircon going.


----------

